# noisy Sram



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a little time on my hands yesterday so I decided to play with my Rival components. I was thinking about going from an 11-25 to a 12-27 and I wanted to see if it would work without to much trouble. My Specialized Roubaix has 105 components on it and I have an extra cassette for it and it's a 12-27.
Anyhow I put that on my 566 Look that has the Rival components and you wouldn't believe how it quieted it down. I left the Sram chain on the bike and the only adjustment I would have to make, would be to run the B bolt in a little. I do have a KMC chain and it should make it better, but I don't know if it could get better. I have to wear the Sram chain out before I can check that.
Anyhow if you guys are wondering about the same thing as me, it does work. You really don't need a Ultegra chain the 105 works just fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

George M said:


> I had a little time on my hands yesterday so I decided to play with my Rival components. I was thinking about going from an 11-25 to a 12-27 and I wanted to see if it would work without to much trouble. My Specialized Roubaix has 105 components on it and I have an extra cassette for it and it's a 12-27.
> Anyhow I put that on my 566 Look that has the Rival components and you wouldn't believe how it quieted it down. I left the Sram chain on the bike and the only adjustment I would have to make, would be to run the B bolt in a little. I do have a KMC chain and it should make it better, but I don't know if it could get better. I have to wear the Sram chain out before I can check that.
> Anyhow if you guys are wondering about the same thing as me, it does work. You really don't need a Ultegra chain the 105 works just fine.:thumbsup:


Is your Sram cassette the OG-1070 with the missing teeth on the smaller cogs? If so, that model is notoriously noisy and has since been discontinued by Sram. Their new PG-1070 cassettes are supposed to be much quieter. I have the OG and am debating whether to toss it and get a PG or a Shimano.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

ssing20 said:


> Is your Sram cassette the OG-1070 with the missing teeth on the smaller cogs? If so, that model is notoriously noisy and has since been discontinued by Sram. Their new PG-1070 cassettes are supposed to be much quieter. I have the OG and am debating whether to toss it and get a PG or a Shimano.



I did check the cassette out last month for that and I do have the new one. It still wasn't as quite as my 105 was though. I start shifting better with the Sram and that did help, but the change made a world of difference. I'm going to wait for this one to wear out, but after that it will be the 105 cassette and the KMC chain. Good luck.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks like SRAM is releasing a 1091R cable that is supposed to be quieter than existing SRAM chains:

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/galle...rek-madone-6-series&mlc=gear/in-depth/article


----------



## bigwil (Feb 6, 2004)

*Ultegra cassette and chain*

The owner of my LBS told me a lot of people are going to an ultegra cassettes and chain and that seeems to quite things down a bit. If you look at the 2010 Scott CR1 elite it actually comes with ultegra cassette and chain.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree, the Ultegra cassettes work fine with my Red. While I like the 1090's( and ride them for the most part) for the price Ultegra's at 1/3 rd the price. I have always rode 7800 - 7900 chains with Red, except in the winter when I ride Ultegra with very little difference (if any).


----------

